# whats the difference with ridgid 750 and 7500



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

I have 750 boss has a 7500 whats the difference between both and which one is better


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

zero


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

The 7500 is ten times better! :laughing:


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

so no real big difference i dont see any difference other than frame but thats me


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

There are major differences between the two. Check them out on the Ridgid site.

http://www.ridgid.com/Tools/Drum-Machines

Mark


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

main things are;
750 has plastic strips on back for stairs
7500 has real rollers
750 is lighter and narrow which is good some times
7500 has inner drum to wind cable 750 does not.
750 is more of a 5/8 cable machine
7500 is 3/4 cable machine.
can't remember motor size but the 7500 is bigger.
7500 is the dad the 750 the son


----------



## bjmi007 (Apr 28, 2012)

*the diff is this.*

I own just the k-750 is 1/2hp motor it run either 5/8 or 3/4cable, u will pay more for k-7500 motor is 4/10hp it mean it is 40% of 1hp, which mean the k-750 got more hp then the bigger brother k7500. The few thing the k-7500 got is all the fancy show that u can see but when it come to power the little brother will kick some butt.
So here is the conclusion if u own spartan machine or ridgid k-7500 they r junk, they both used 4-10hp motor.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

BJ, you need to learn the difference between the motors other than HP. The K750 uses a capacitor start up motor, where the K7500 uses a direct brush motor. 

I own and use both machines, I can get the K750 motor to come to a dead stop if I build up enough torque, the K7500 will keep spinning. A drum machine uses torque to clear a line. 

The K750 came out first, the frame could if been beefed up more to help it stay stable. The lack of inner drum can cause some issues with cable flipping and or coming out if the drum. The stair climber skids do work well, u did not have a huge issue with them. The original did not come with a loading wheel, which also made the fram a bit more wobbly, and hard to load on the truck. The loading wheel they did add helped stiffen up the frame but is still a little undersized to aid in loading. The autofeed when its working, it works great. When it breaks a bearing it is a real bear to feed the cable back into the drum. Also the autofeed is a real PITA to disassemble for repairs. The motor cannot build the torque due to it being a capacitor motor and comes to a dead stop. I did enjoy the fact that it is nice and quite. No more ringing ears.

Ridgid after some feedback from field testers did a whole redesign and came up with the K7500. They decided to put on belt style stair climbers, and make them duel purpose as a ez loading wheels. You simply flip them up over the handle bar and now they are used to load it into the truck. This works really well, downfall is if your truck's floor is real dirty the belts.pick up that dirt and when you go down carpeted stairs you will grind the dirt in. The frame got reinforced to make it stiffer so it won't wobble like the K750. The down fall is they made the frame wider, so it can't get into tight spaces like its predecessor. The motor us a direct brush geared down like the Spartan machines, lots more torque along with more noise. This was done due to feedback of field testers. They complained the K750 was too quite compared to a Spartan, and they where able to stop the motor will trying to build up torque. The autofeed was redesigned as well, to be easier to service, but does not feed as well as the K750' s feed. It has an inner drum which helps keep the cable in its place and from coming out from between the drum and distributor arm.

So the above is a small list of differences between the two machines. Both work well, it is more about the user knowing the ins and outs of the machines to safely use them and get the most out of it.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

bjmi007 said:


> I own just the k-750 is 1/2hp motor it run either 5/8 or 3/4cable, u will pay more for k-7500 motor is 4/10hp it mean it is 40% of 1hp, which mean the k-750 got more hp then the bigger brother k7500. The few thing the k-7500 got is all the fancy show that u can see but when it come to power the little brother will kick some butt.
> So here is the conclusion if u own spartan machine or ridgid k-7500 they r junk, they both used 4-10hp motor.




Seriously..............


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

bjmi007 said:


> ...So here is the conclusion if u own spartan machine or ridgid k-7500 they r junk, they both used 4-10hp motor.


...


----------



## bjmi007 (Apr 28, 2012)

*sure ronni*

The guy started the thread say he didnt feel anything diff.
i saw the youtube ridgid k7500 here





they say what u say about motor ronni, it torque down , it keep spinning and stair climber, lot of fancy stuff.
The question is now u know what u know would u buy the k750 over the k7500?
price diff, is it worth it to get fancy stuff they put in k7500?
I just scrap them both and just go with gorlitz.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

bjmi007 said:


> The guy started the thread say he didn't feel anything diff.
> i saw the you-tube ridgid k7500 here
> RIDGID K-7500 Drum Machine - You-tube
> 
> ...


*Or much better throw away
all three of the above and go with a really great machine,

a TROJAN "STALLION" 
*


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

JERRYMAC said:


> Or much better throw away
> all three of the above and go with a really great machine,
> 
> a TROJAN "STALLION"


Jerry, just ignore BJ, he is just a troll.


----------



## sethro1981 (Oct 31, 2016)

I've been thinking about upgrading to a K750 or electric eel D-5 im not sure yet the rigid is a little cheaper and parts are more available hear in kansas city ....but im considering the K 7500 if i can get one without paying to much more


----------

